# Gateway Coasters vintage Bicycle Display at Bike Stop Cafe St. Charles Sunday September 30



## rollfaster (Sep 10, 2018)

In conjunction with Octoberfest on the Riverfront. We did this last year and had a great time. All types of vintage bicycles welcome, parking will be a little challenging with everything going on. Get there early so you can find a good spot. See you all there!

Bike Stop Cafe
500 Riverside Dr.
St. Charles, Mo. 63301
10:00am-2:00pm


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 24, 2018)

This coming Sunday!!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 30, 2018)

Perfect day today with 48 bikes in attendance. Bigger than last year for this show. Thanks to all that came out!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 30, 2018)

Did that sweet 1963-4 Continental take Best of Show?


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 1, 2018)

That was my old Continental frame stamped 11-22-63. It might have if we did trophy’s, but it was just a display.


----------



## lbenson62 (Dec 2, 2018)

Was wondering if anyone knew what the value of this bike is 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

